# k9 mega?



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone know anything about it? I know most of those supplements are a waste of money but I heard someone talking about it today and I havent heard of it before.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've heard of it but just never looked into it. Some of them make people think that there dogs are all of a sudden going to get jacked by being on them and I just don't buy into it. That's all genetics, diet, and exercise. Just google it and you can read about it 

EDIT! okay so it peaked my interest and its a vitamin supplement not claiming to get your dog jacked. My bad.....when people mention these things I think of bullymax supplements which has this big hulk looking bully in the advertising. Anyways, I also supplement with a good quality vitamin because during the extrusion processing of dog kibble alot of vital nutrients are lost so I'm all for a vitamin supplement. However there stuff is way over priced. I buy from onlynaturalpet.com and pay $40 for a big thing of vitamins that last months.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I've heard of it but just never looked into it. Some of them make people think that there dogs are all of a sudden going to get jacked by being on them and I just don't buy into it. That's all genetics, diet, and exercise. Just google it and you can read about it
> 
> EDIT! okay so it peaked my interest and its a vitamin supplement not claiming to get your dog jacked. My bad.....when people mention these things I think of bullymax supplements which has this big hulk looking bully in the advertising. Anyways, I also supplement with a good quality vitamin because during the extrusion processing of dog kibble alot of vital nutrients are lost so I'm all for a vitamin supplement. However there stuff is way over priced. I buy from onlynaturalpet.com and pay $40 for a big thing of vitamins that last months.


Alright awesome! Thanks I'll look more into it. Im all about getting the best vitamins and nutrients


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I might be missing something but I couldn't find the ingredients on their site, if you ask me it should be one of the main options. 

I like coconut oil and salmon oil along with good quality food. If you've got the money, Orijen is fantastic dog food.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> I might be missing something but I couldn't find the ingredients on their site, if you ask me it should be one of the main options.
> 
> I like coconut oil and salmon oil along with good quality food. If you've got the money, Orijen is fantastic dog food.


Yeah if you click on "feeding options" at the top, there is a nutrition page that lists all of the ingredients and health benefits. But i will research orijen as well. thanks


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I second what Celestial said....definitely get your dog on some Omega 3's...fish oil, krill, salmon, coconut etc. I have been hearing alot about coconut oil as of late but haven't researched it which I probably will tonight  Omega 3's definitely need to be replaced due to processing as well. But a good multi vitamin is a benefit as well


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

show stopper or k9 gold


----------

